# How does the Grand Seiko SBGA029 Spring Drive diver fare as a daily driver?



## jjjjimi (Apr 3, 2015)

Weighing in at around 200 grams I am a little concerned with the weight for daily wear. I know there's a lighter titanium model (SBGA031) but I'm not too keen on the golden lettering. 

Also, if anyone has any wrist shots they'd be willing to share, I have a 6.5" wrist and am trying to figure out if the 44mm size will work for me....

Thanks!!


----------



## Domo (Sep 20, 2013)

Get the titanium one. The gold bits make the watch, you just can't appreciate that yet :-d:-d


----------



## jjjjimi (Apr 3, 2015)

Domo said:


> Get the titanium one. The gold bits make the watch, you just can't appreciate that yet :-d:-d


My AD does have a titanium one in stock, and it has a few hairline scratches on it, is that something I can use to bargain it down?


----------



## shtora (Jan 11, 2009)

Size and weight perceptions are very personal. No one could know but you. I have a 7.25 - 7.5 inch wrist and anything above 38-39 mm and heavier than 115-120 grams (on bracelet) is not for me, especially for daily wear. The GS (SBGF017) I had was 38mm in diameter and 135 grams in weight. While the case was extremely comfy, I sometimes wished for a lower weight.


----------



## Domo (Sep 20, 2013)

jjjjimi said:


> My AD does have a titanium one in stock, and it has a few hairline scratches on it, is that something I can use to bargain it down?


Absolutely, but only if they're 100% acceptable to you and you can live with them.


----------



## Dkowl (Aug 20, 2015)

I've felt the 2 watches before deciding with the ti version.

I prefer the light weight and the gold accent, which really highlights the dial.

I've got 6.5" wrists as well and the watch wears fine.

As with the scratches, you can try bargaining a bit, but know that no matter how careful you are you'll be adding more to it as a daily wearer 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## T1meout (Sep 27, 2013)

44mm case on a 6.5" wrist, there is bound to be some overhang. The million dollar question is whether you can live with it.


----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)

They are big for a smaller wrist. 

I had one and loved it, but it was substantial.


----------



## mapotofu (Jan 7, 2016)

SBGA031 on a 6.5" wrist --


----------



## jjjjimi (Apr 3, 2015)

shtora said:


> Size and weight perceptions are very personal. No one could know but you. I have a 7.25 - 7.5 inch wrist and anything above 38-39 mm and heavier than 115-120 grams (on bracelet) is not for me, especially for daily wear. The GS (SBGF017) I had was 38mm in diameter and 135 grams in weight. While the case was extremely comfy, I sometimes wished for a lower weight.


Does that mean you don't wear dive watches often?


----------



## jjjjimi (Apr 3, 2015)

T1meout said:


> 44mm case on a 6.5" wrist, there is bound to be some overhang. The million dollar question is whether you can live with it.


It's so sexy looking, I'm not sure how I would live without it!


----------



## jjjjimi (Apr 3, 2015)

Nokie said:


> They are big for a smaller wrist.
> 
> I had one and loved it, but it was substantial.


So the general size was more of an issue than the weight you think?


----------



## jjjjimi (Apr 3, 2015)

mapotofu said:


> SBGA031 on a 6.5" wrist --


Nice! How is wearing the titanium one daily? Does the size ever get in the way at all?


----------



## shtora (Jan 11, 2009)

jjjjimi said:


> Does that mean you don't wear dive watches often?


Yes, it means exactly this. I had a couple in the past, but not now.


----------



## mapotofu (Jan 7, 2016)

jjjjimi said:


> Nice! How is wearing the titanium one daily? Does the size ever get in the way at all?


I wear the sbga031 as part of a watch rotation, so I don't wear it every day. However, it's a very comfortable watch to wear due to its light weight and relatively thin profile. There is a subtle beauty to the well-finished dial and the smooth second sweep of the spring drive is quite mesmerizing.

In terms of size on my wrist, I feel it wears about the same as my 42mm Planet Ocean 2500. All wrists are shaped differently and my 6.5" wrist is relatively flat which gives me more area for the watch to sit on. In general, I feel comfortable wearing any watch with a lug to lug measurement (not the same as watch case diameter) of under 50mm.


----------



## samanator (Mar 8, 2008)

I've had two of the 031 divers. Titanium is my prefered watch material and I have Ball, Omega, Panerai, Tudor, Blancpain and many others in titanium as well as the GS. Both the GS and my MM600 seem to be more susceptible to scratches on the bracelet and clasps. To be fair only the Tudor is on a bracelet, and does not really show any marks over equal wear periods. It may be that the Seiko are more dressed up where the Tudor is more tailored to a tool finish. Fit wise the 031 is very comfortable on many wrist sizes. I've never tried the SS version, but I believe I would not like the extra weight and it would ruin my favorable impression of the watch. I also like the gold accents on the Ti cased version. They make if look more expensive, though it is a very discrete application of gold.


----------



## brminpin (Mar 21, 2015)

mapotofu said:


> In general, I feel comfortable wearing any watch with a lug to lug measurement (not the same as watch case diameter) of under 50mm.


This, I think is one of the most important measurements that should be mentioned on all watch specifications. The curved and relatively short lugs (for a tidy lug to lug length) on the SBGA029/31 makes it an easy large watch to wear for my 6.75 wrist.

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim Smyth (Jul 10, 2013)

I have a 7.5" wrist and wear the 031 daily. Love the watch and havent taken it off since I got it last December. My other watches now dont compare at all and I have sold most off. I used to like heavy watches and wore a Sinn 757 for many years. However now I prefer lighter weight watches and I love and work with Titanium in my hobby. So a Titanium watch for me is a natural. The 031 is so well thought out, so comfortable and so accurate! Does it get any better? No - you wont be disappointed.......


----------



## Kcnwea (Aug 24, 2016)

I've been looking at a GS diver for a while, just haven't been able to pull the trigger yet. 


V/r - Noel


----------



## Laso1 (Oct 10, 2012)

8-1/4" wrist love it. But I am use to wearing a heavier watch, I've worn a Seiko diver off and on since the mid 80's. But I think the Titanium one would be the bomb. I love the oh so "Japanese" gold accents, I would rather have the 031 (just because I like the dial better, not the weight difference), even though I love my 029.


----------



## jjjjimi (Apr 3, 2015)

samanator said:


> I've had two of the 031 divers. Titanium is my prefered watch material and I have Ball, Omega, Panerai, Tudor, Blancpain and many others in titanium as well as the GS. Both the GS and my MM600 seem to be more susceptible to scratches on the bracelet and clasps. To be fair only the Tudor is on a bracelet, and does not really show any marks over equal wear periods. It may be that the Seiko are more dressed up where the Tudor is more tailored to a tool finish. Fit wise the 031 is very comfortable on many wrist sizes. I've never tried the SS version, but I believe I would not like the extra weight and it would ruin my favorable impression of the watch. I also like the gold accents on the Ti cased version. They make if look more expensive, though it is a very discrete application of gold.


It seems like whenever the GS divers are compared to Rolex, everyone seems to bemoan the GS' bracelet and clasp. How have you found it?


----------



## jjjjimi (Apr 3, 2015)

brminpin said:


> This, I think is one of the most important measurements that should be mentioned on all watch specifications. The curved and relatively short lugs (for a tidy lug to lug length) on the SBGA029/31 makes it an easy large watch to wear for my 6.75 wrist.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


I'm not seeing any wrist shots!!


----------



## jjjjimi (Apr 3, 2015)

Jim Smyth said:


> I have a 7.5" wrist and wear the 031 daily. Love the watch and havent taken it off since I got it last December. My other watches now dont compare at all and I have sold most off. I used to like heavy watches and wore a Sinn 757 for many years. However now I prefer lighter weight watches and I love and work with Titanium in my hobby. So a Titanium watch for me is a natural. The 031 is so well thought out, so comfortable and so accurate! Does it get any better? No - you wont be disappointed.......


I also really love titanium but I can't help but feel the gold lettering on the SBGA031 distracts from the beauty of the rest of the watch!


----------



## jjjjimi (Apr 3, 2015)

Laso1 said:


> 8-1/4" wrist love it. But I am use to wearing a heavier watch, I've worn a Seiko diver off and on since the mid 80's. But I think the Titanium one would be the bomb. I love the oh so "Japanese" gold accents, I would rather have the 031 (just because I like the dial better, not the weight difference), even though I love my 029.
> 
> View attachment 9149538


Beauty!


----------



## Ugly-Nugget (Feb 12, 2013)

I was recently in a similar situation and I went for the 031, I like the Ti and the gold accents are gorgeous but you cant go wrong with either beautiful watches.

The 031 on an 8" wrist.


----------



## Ugly-Nugget (Feb 12, 2013)

jjjjimi said:


> It seems like whenever the GS divers are compared to Rolex, everyone seems to bemoan the GS' bracelet and clasp. How have you found it?


I have both a Rolex and GS and I would give the slight nod to the Rolex Bracelet but the Rolex bracelet is rather simple in design and finish. The only thing I found with the GS ratchet bracelet is the thickness of the buckle.


----------



## zuiko (May 17, 2016)

Despite loving Titanium and having no issues with going for the higher price of the Ti 031 - I think the gold on the 031 really detracts on this model but it's the GS signature for Ti models so can't be avoided.

I went for the 029 for the all silver metallic look and it's great. I don't wear it except once or twice a month so can't comment on daily wear but I wear a heavier SBEX without problems and it also has a thick buckle but on that model it belongs. On the 029/031 I think the buckle is too thick and it's not a watch I would go for as an only watch myself.

It's all down to taste though. Here's mine...


----------



## videogameland (Oct 24, 2011)

Go with the Titanium model, titanium is significantly lighter and hypoallergenic. Once you go Titanium you wont go want anything else.


----------



## Nom de Forum (Oct 17, 2012)

videogameland said:


> Go with the Titanium model, titanium is significantly lighter and hypoallergenic. Once you go Titanium you wont go want anything else.


I agree. I have tried both on and Ti is now a must for me because my SBGA011 Snowflake has just about ruined my enjoyment of steel watches on my wrist. If I have to carry that kind of weight now I want it to be from gold.


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

View attachment 9231698

Fantastic shot.
I too prefer the "cleaner look" of the SS model though I see the value in the lighter weight.

I went in expecting to pull the trigger on this one a few times and Ive nearly flipped my MM300 for this watch twice.
LOVE,LOVE,LOVE how it looks in the metal but on my 7 inch wrist it always feels a little too big.
I suspect I've just got so used to the smaller opening on the MM300 so the large realestate and edge to edge bezel just feels too much.
I imagine on rubber it would wear smaller and I still love the hand set and sweep...... maybe one day.


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

For what it's worth I tried one on today.... First time I've seen this one in person, previous viewings have been limited to the ti and blue faced LE. 
Loved it in person, the bracelets obviously not sized but here's a quick shot on a flat 7 inch wrist. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Ranger (Sep 18, 2016)

Rolex Submariner 116610LN is 151 grams in Ø 40mm and Rolex Deep Sea 116660 is 220 grams in Ø 44mm. Personally ended up to buy SBGA029 as I felt Sub looking too small and DS too big.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MLJinAK (Feb 14, 2015)

zuiko said:


> Despite loving Titanium and having no issues with going for the higher price of the Ti 031 - I think the gold on the 031 really detracts on this model but it's the GS signature for Ti models so can't be avoided.
> 
> I went for the 029 for the all silver metallic look and it's great. I don't wear it except once or twice a month so can't comment on daily wear but I wear a heavier SBEX without problems and it also has a thick buckle but on that model it belongs. On the 029/031 I think the buckle is too thick and it's not a watch I would go for as an only watch myself.
> 
> ...


I really, really like your watch.

-MLJinAK.


----------



## myrr (Oct 1, 2009)

I'm a huge fan of the SD Diver - would love the Ti version. I came across an excellent deal on the SBGX117 and I have to say, i'm really impressed. I've a Snowflake and do enjoy the SD movement, however the 9F quartz option is pretty great (HAQ and all) my only issue going in was a lack of date. I'm pretty much over that now. Anyways - the pic speaks words... could be an alternative to consider if quartz isn't an issue. If I was stepping up to the SD I would go for 031 to save some weight.


----------



## DHPSU (Sep 12, 2014)

myrr said:


> I'm a huge fan of the SD Diver - would love the Ti version. I came across an excellent deal on the SBGX117 and I have to say, i'm really impressed. I've a Snowflake and do enjoy the SD movement, however the 9F quartz option is pretty great (HAQ and all) my only issue going in was a lack of date. I'm pretty much over that now. Anyways - the pic speaks words... could be an alternative to consider if quartz isn't an issue. If I was stepping up to the SD I would go for 031 to save some weight.
> 
> View attachment 9418098


I'm probably going for the SBGX115, the white version. How's the weight?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## myrr (Oct 1, 2009)

It's pretty solid. I'll PM you...


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

Ive had mine on leather for the last 48 hours.
figured I could share an on wrist opinion - mine weighs in at around 125gms and its extremely comfortable.
the SS bracelet gets it up to around 190gms with 4 links removed.
Its more comfortable / balanced than I though it would be but possibly a little heavy for me to wear every day - I prefer 150/ 160 max.

Could you wear it as an every day wearer - of course, if 200 gms isn't an issue , the time keeping , comfort and size are great , just not optimal to me.

I will be looking to find some good seiko wave vent for everyday wear.


----------



## jjjjimi (Apr 3, 2015)

myrr said:


> I'm a huge fan of the SD Diver - would love the Ti version. I came across an excellent deal on the SBGX117 and I have to say, i'm really impressed. I've a Snowflake and do enjoy the SD movement, however the 9F quartz option is pretty great (HAQ and all) my only issue going in was a lack of date. I'm pretty much over that now. Anyways - the pic speaks words... could be an alternative to consider if quartz isn't an issue. If I was stepping up to the SD I would go for 031 to save some weight.
> 
> View attachment 9418098


This is one of the most beautiful pictures of a time piece ever taken. Bravo


----------



## jjjjimi (Apr 3, 2015)

matthew P said:


> Ive had mine on leather for the last 48 hours.
> figured I could share an on wrist opinion - mine weighs in at around 125gms and its extremely comfortable.
> the SS bracelet gets it up to around 190gms with 4 links removed.
> Its more comfortable / balanced than I though it would be but possibly a little heavy for me to wear every day - I prefer 150/ 160 max.
> ...


Your choice of strap to go with the SD diver, is utterly brilliant.


----------



## Marei (May 3, 2009)

Nom de Forum said:


> I agree. I have tried both on and Ti is now a must for me because my SBGA011 Snowflake has just about ruined my enjoyment of steel watches on my wrist. If I have to carry that kind of weight now I want it to be from gold.


Exactly my thoughts. The SBGA011 is the gold standard in comfort for me and ever since I got it I have barely worn my steel watches. Maybe one or two days at a time and then immediately went back to the Snowflake. I might come to the conclusion as well to sell of my steel watches and thankfully Seiko has many titanium watches in their portfolio.


----------



## myrr (Oct 1, 2009)

jjjjimi said:


> This is one of the most beautiful pictures of a time piece ever taken. Bravo


Thank you!


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

jjjjimi said:


> Your choice of strap to go with the SD diver, is utterly brilliant.


Thanks.... It's always a pleasant surprise when a custom designed strap works for other watches. 
I'm not a massive fan of leather on divers but I will wear it this way when the leather cools down or I want to spruce it up a little. 
With the heat right now I wanted to get it onto rubber. 
I tried the Skx rubber as well as on old style tuna strap. Both got hung up on the longer lugs of the 029. I decided to get brave last night after a beer and went to work with an exacto knife. After shaving a MM or so of the straps the lugs no longer resist sitting in the optimal position and the watch head no longer sits unevenly. The boiled strap helps the long tail to curve to the arm and the seiko diver DNA is still strong. I personally like the way the lines of the case continue onto the strap but I'm guessing I'm going to be in the minority on this one. 









And of cource is light, around 135gms, can't argue with that.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Laso1 (Oct 10, 2012)

matthew P said:


> Thanks.... It's always a pleasant surprise when a custom designed strap works for other watches.
> I'm not a massive fan of leather on divers but I will wear it this way when the leather cools down or I want to spruce it up a little.
> With the heat right now I wanted to get it onto rubber.
> I tried the Skx rubber as well as on old style tuna strap. Both got hung up on the longer lugs of the 029. I decided to get brave last night after a beer and went to work with an exacto knife. After shaving a MM or so of the straps the lugs no longer resist sitting in the optimal position and the watch head no longer sits unevenly. The boiled strap helps the long tail to curve to the arm and the seiko diver DNA is still strong. I personally like the way the lines of the case continue onto the strap but I'm guessing I'm going to be in the minority on this one.
> ...


I think it looks great! I may have to try it.


----------



## Skody (Oct 4, 2013)

Mine is my grail so is not a daily wearer for me but it gets an outing at least once a week, perfect size on me 7 1/4 wrist and has a nice heft to it and very comfy. Love it.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

